# Happy Birthday Big Guy



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Our little (now big) ball of sh*t turns one today. Happy B-day Mac'ster!

Here's a couple pics - 8 weeks - 1 yr


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well he used to be cute


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

look at those pecs! 
They're such great looking dogs when they're in shape like that.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Happy B-day Mac!!! Hope you get spoiled today!! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mac'ster!! You are one handsome boy!! I think you deserve a piece of steak for dinner tonight. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Holy geez he looks huge. I do see a bit of a resemblance to his brother from another mother though ;D

Happy Birthday Big Mac, hopefully your mom and pop will get you a play friend


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous pup.......looks alot like my Lui who will be 1 on January 18th.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. Mac.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

[quote author=Crazy Kian link=topic=3157.msg21445#msg21445 date=1323470075

Happy Birthday Big Mac, hopefully your mom and pop will get you a play friend 
[/quote]

Mac says thank you for all the birthday wishes!...haha...another play friend...mom wants another puppy...pop reminds her they don't stay a puppy...and who does the morning shift.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

He is beautiful!!

Happy Birthday


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the very handsome Mac'ster! Such a beautiful V.!


----------

